#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Προϋπολογισμός μεταλλικού κτηρίου βάσει ΑΤΟΕ

## kwnstadinaster

Γεια σας, θέλω να κάνω τον προυπλογισμό για ένα μεταλλικό κτίριο κοιτάζω το τελευταίο ατοε και δεν έχει όλες τις εργασίες ούτε τα στοιχεία φέροντος οργανισμού μεταλλικής κατασκευής...Που μπορώ να ψάξω.. ευχαριστώ!

----------

